# LGB cars with plastic wheels=annoying squeal



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

IMO, there is nothing like LGB quality. I have starter sets from over 35 years ago that my kids are now playing with...I recently put a track up hanging a foot off the ceiling and we run the trains a lot now. However, there is the worst high pitch squeal from the car wheels that really detracts from the beauty of it all and over powers the natural sound of the wheels on the rails. I’ve tried the LGB lube pen w/oil, it helps but only last a day or two. Tried the graphite paste, doesn’t seem to help. Any suggestions, please!
Thanks


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

on curves?
plastic or metal wheels?
radius or diameter of curves? (specify radius or diameter besides the value)
what cars are doing this?
what do the flanges on the cars making noise look like? smooth or grooved?



Greg


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

It seems more on curves (1500) but does occur on strait too. 2 axel pax cars. The trucks the wheels are in don't seem to be rotating the full direction with curve and staying slightly rotate still while on straits. I don’t know exactly about the flanges. I’ve included some pics of the plastic wheels.... You suggest I try new wheels? Lube the trucks?


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

A smooth sound I think


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is quite often a problem with the 2 axle cars, the pictures show a bit of wear on the flanges and the treads are quite shiny. That first picture shows what looks like metal wheel treads, but you said plastic.


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank Greg,
The pix does look like a metal tread but it’s plastic. I guess I could swap out with some newer wheels and see if that helps. Is the noise from the metal axle spinning on plastic holder/bearing/truck area or is it from wheel to brass track?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

You need to first try to figure out what actually causes the sqeal, then you can fix it.
Like:
Is the squeal there with every car or just some?
Does the squeal just happen on a specific section of the layout?
If there is a squeal with a particular car, is the squeal still there when you take the car off the track and just spin the wheels
You mentioned that the trucks on the 2-axle cars don't straighten out when coming out of a curve. To fix that (which might cause a squeal) you can make a wire linkage or buy a set of linkages that connect the two trucks and get rid of that particular problem.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Check for clearance of the dummy brake shoe when the wheel set is moved laterally side to side. If they touch, file off some of the shoe.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> You mentioned that the trucks on the 2-axle cars don't straighten out


You should be able to fix that by adding a little grease (vaseline will work) on the top and pivot of the truck wheel-frame. It may be causing the squeal.


Other than that, it is time to eliminate things one at a time. Remove one wagon at a time until the noise stops. Swap wagons around - reverse the whole train so the one at the back is now at the front. Etc.


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Don't use Vaseline it isn't plastic compatible, use one that is


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

silicone or other synthetic oil will do, there are synthetic car oils which might be good, although they have some additives. Best wishes from indoors, Zubi


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I replaced all the plastic wheels with others that are newer from cars that aren’t used much. 95%+ of the squeal is gone... So, maybe not the most scientific way to diagnose the issue but it’s must be something with the wheels. I guess if I switched to all metal wheels it would further improve and make the fix last longer?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

From my experience running a storefront Christmas display using single axle cars, if you don’t prevent the skewing of the single axle cars after exiting a curved section of track, you will either wear the plastic wheels or grind the rail with metal wheels.


----------



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Interesting... my ceiling track is an oval and mostly happens only on to 2 axels. Yes, it must be the skew! Would any lube help the skew on that 1/2” circle pivot point I imagine the light weight is a contributing factor. So maybe I won’t go to metal wheels thus harming the track....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

choochoowilly said:


> Don't use Vaseline it isn't plastic compatible, use one that is


Oh yes? Mine (pure petroleum jelly) never causes any problems. Do you have a strange variety?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I recomend putting meatl wheels on everything, adds weight for better tracking. We sell hundreds of the ones from USA trains, Bachmann also sell very well for a lower cost.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick fix, use a wire tie around the buffer and the coupler hook.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Read this thread on the "steering" upgrade for LGB 2 axle cars, and some inexpensive ways of doing yourself with a wire (inexpensive)


https://www.gscalecentral.net/threads/installing-lgb-container-wagon-wheel-set-control-kit.314299/


Explains why and what happens.


Greg


----------



## phils2um (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Gregg, 
My first recommendation would be metal wheelsets. I had one gondola that I frequently ran that was awaiting metal wheels. Almost all my other stock already has metal wheels. I know the wheel squeal you are talking about! The more the wagon ran (and plastic wheels wore) the worse the squeal became. I finally replaced the wheels with metal ones about two weeks ago. To paraphrase the late B.B. King - the squeal is gone.
Phil S.


----------

